# CAAD 9 sub 6.72kg



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

*CAAD 9 ~6.72kg*

Hey guys and gals

I've been a member of this forum for a while but I never posted much. My first cannondale was a CAAD 8, which was purchased after using a Soloist carbon for about a year. I'm much happier with aluminum frames as they feel a lot more sturdier than carbon. I love feeling road vibrations as I feel as though I'm connecting to my bike a lot more. I heard that CAAD 9's were available in BB30 so I jumped on it and couldn't be happier.

I thought I'd share my 54cm CAAD 9 with you, although it's been posted here before. This is the most up to date build. It comes in at 6.72kg, I'm looking to drop it below 6.7 next spring. 

My intention with this build was to create a bike that would be stiff as hell and durable. Weight was one of the last deciding factors in the build.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Your ride is one of my favorite Cannondales. :thumbsup: 

You have one heck of a reach on that thing. 

I recall you had a 140mm 10deg before. How does the shorter deeper drop of the 3T differ in "feel".


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

sweet weight on that... Nice work


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's very sweet and the weight is amazing for a CAAD!


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice ride there, I cant seem to break the 7.1 kg barrier on my caad9. Ive changed my caa9 5
to caad9 frankenstein.:idea:


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

epic ride


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

AvantDale said:


> Your ride is one of my favorite Cannondales. :thumbsup:
> 
> You have one heck of a reach on that thing.
> 
> I recall you had a 140mm 10deg before. How does the shorter deeper drop of the 3T differ in "feel".


I changed my 140mm -10 Pro stem for a 130mm -17 3t stem. The 130 allows me to sit more upright when climbing, and I can still get low enough while descending. Last week I got up to 50mph on a descent.


----------



## fenderfan (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweet Ride. What hoops and cassette you running on that?


----------

